
Show HN: Banco, a project management system for the command line - daw___
https://github.com/claudiodangelis/banco
======
daw___
Author here, from the readme:

Banco Management System, or simply Banco, is an opinionated project management
tool for the command line that helps you organize notes, tasks, bookmarks and
documents for your projects.

Banco objects (notes, tasks, bookmarks, etc) are stored in the filesystem,
implemented as plain text files and folders within the root of the project, so
you won't need to install or run any database or server. This enables you to
easily create archives and backups, move projects around the filesystem, use
command line tools, or keep track of changes by using version control.

